# Sonntagstreff Eiserner Anton



## szenebiker (22. Januar 2011)

*Hallo, es ist wieder fahrbar im Wald und der Sonntagstreff Eiserner Anton geht weiter. 
Treffen ist Sonntags 11 Uhr Parkplatz Eiserner Anton in Bielefeld
Fahrzeit 1,5-2,5 Std auch mehr wenn Interesse der Gruppe da ist.
Also man sieht sich*


----------



## Sumsemann (23. Januar 2011)

jo, sobald ich meine Blasenentzündung auskuriert habe werd ich mich da dann wohl auch mal einklinken.

Treffpunkt ist ja quasi bei mir vor der Haustür...


LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartimaeus (22. Februar 2011)

Hey, wann wäre denn das nächste Treffen? Sofern Greenhorns auch geladen sind


----------



## gooni11 (22. Februar 2011)

Moin
Sonntag haben sie sich getroffen. Wir haben sie auf unserer Tour 2 mal gesehen....
Nächsten Sonntag bestimmt auch wieder wenn das Wetter nicht zu bescheiden ist.
mfg


----------



## szenebiker (22. Oktober 2011)

Moin zusammen. Ab sofort ist wieder der Sonntagstreff Eiserner Anton . 
Wir treffen uns jeden Sonntag um 11 Uhr am Eisernen Anton in Bielefeld auf dem Restaurant Parkplatz 
Gefahren wird zwischen 1.5-2.5 Stunden meistens in Richtung Herrmannsdenkmal auf vielen kleinen Singletrails. 
Eine Grundkondition zum Radfahren sollte vorhanden sein.


----------



## Gr_Flash (22. Oktober 2011)

Hi!

Super Sache! 

Sollte man für eure "Tour" besser das Fully auspacken (= sehr bergab-lastig) oder ist das auch mit dem Hardtail problemlos machbar?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## szenebiker (22. Oktober 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Super Sache!
> 
> ...



Moin, also wir sind alles Hardtail Fahrer


----------



## Gr_Flash (22. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar!


----------

